# Asus P4S800D-X, P4 1.6 gig overclock,is mine ok?



## seeker3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi,all. I just got this system,P4 Northwood 1.6 gig on a Asus P4S800D-X and I was wondering if my OC is ok. I've got 1gig DDR PC2700 ram(single channel),500 watt psu.I've got it running at 2000 Mhz right now,with bus speed 125 Mhz,FSB 500 Mhz.My memory frequency is also 166 Mhz,for 3:4 ratio,my tCL is 2.5 clocks,tRCD 3 clocks,tRP 3 clocks,and my tRAS is 7 clocks. My core voltage is 1.59.Is this ok?,or should I try something more,the system is running great,the temps are all great(cpu 91F as I write this),MemTest passed,and I have no instability.All the specs are from CPU-Z,by the way.My video card is a Nvidia GeForce FX5500,that at least I can use AGP 8x now.My old board only ran 4x.So,whats the prognosis?Did I do ok?Any help or recommendations are greatly appreciated.I'm going to play a couple games this afternoon,so that should tell me more.Thanks.

P.S. I did have it running at 2.2gig with bus speed 140,FSB 566 Mhz and memory frequency also 140 Mhz,for 1:1 ratio and same memory clocks,core voltages,and temps.The only thing is that at anything over 2 gig my ram runs at 266(PC2100) instead of 333(PC2700).:smile:


----------

